# المعايير الفنية لمهنة فني اعمال صاج



## فتوح (23 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في المرفق المعايير الفنية لمهنة فني اعمال صاج
من حيث التحليل الوظيفي للمهنة وتحليل المهام والتحليل الإحصائي 

جزى الله خيرا من اعدها

أرجو ان ينفعكم الله بها


----------



## ابو محمود (23 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخى الفاضل فتوح
وباقترح عليك عمل موضوع يختص باعمال الصاج
ووضع المعايير الفنيه للمهن المتعلقه بالصاج
ووضع بطاقات الوصف الوظيفى لكل مهنه
وواحشنى كتير والله اخى الفاضل


----------



## فتوح (24 يوليو 2009)

a7med3bdo قال:


> مشكور اخى الفاضل فتوح
> وباقترح عليك عمل موضوع يختص باعمال الصاج
> ووضع المعايير الفنيه للمهن المتعلقه بالصاج
> ووضع بطاقات الوصف الوظيفى لكل مهنه
> وواحشنى كتير والله اخى الفاضل



أكرمك الله اخي الحبيب احمد

وأحيي فيك فهمك وقراءتك الواعية

وإن شاء الله سأورد بعض المعايير وكذلك الوصف الوظيفي ولكن لا ادري هل أضعها في موضوع واحد ام اجعل كل مهنة منفصلة

وعلى فكرة انا اكون دائما في سعادة كلما وجدت مشاركاتك وانت واحشني أكتر


----------



## karansh (4 أكتوبر 2009)

ماذا عسى اكتب واقول:والقلم حائر بين السطور
‎‏‍ غير ان اكتب كلمة مشكور


----------



## MDREAM (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشا
تحياتي لك


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس / فتوح
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*لي تساؤل .. المعايير الفنية لمهنة فني أعمال الصاج التي عرضتها .. هي من المملكة العربية السعودية ، فهل لا توجد معايير عربية تكون صادرة من الجامعة العربية ، أو إحدى المنظمات العربية ، بحيث تطبق على جميع الدول العربية.*

*أنا آسف على السؤال .. ولكني أتساءل .. !!*


مع تحياتي لكم ،،

د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## فتوح (8 أكتوبر 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحبا بكم إخواني ولكم الشكر كل الشكر

ولأخي وأستاذي الأستاذ الدكتور احمد حلمي - حفظه الله - أقول 

لا والله يا أخي حقيقة بحثت كثيرا في مصادر شتى فلم أجد إلا المملكه السعودية هي التي قامت بعمل بعض الأشياء

وهي لدي

ونزلت بعضها وحين يسمح الوقت ويشاء الرب سأزل باقيها

وجزاكم الله خيرا لحسن كلامكم

ونود ان تفيض علينا مما لديك من علم

ونحن جميعنا لك من الشاكرين


----------



## mughrabe (20 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير أنا لدي مصنع تشكيل صائح معدنية حديث في الرياض وقد جهز بأحدث معدات القص باليزر والبنش والثنايه والقص وأبحث عن فنين في الرياض أرجو المساعدة وأرجو الإفادة 

أبو حمزة [email protected]


----------



## صفدي (21 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amksah (30 أكتوبر 2011)

مهندس خبره كبيره بمصانع الصاج--موجود بالسعوديه-اقامه قابله للتحويل
يبحث عن عمل فى مصنع متخصص بالمجال
[email protected]


----------

